# Housing Accommodation - CCAD CareGivers



## mangosteenRN (Jan 4, 2016)

I know there have been several threads about housing accommodations .
Are care givers given options or it is pre assigned with the job offer. 
Several options I have seen were Gate Towers, Sun and Sky Towers and Rihan Heights.


----------



## Liotru (Jan 23, 2016)

Not sure how accommodation is assigned.......I think CCAD have apartments in the developments you mentioned above and they are given according with availability/grade of contract.

Also it will be good to know how much CCAD gives as house allowance in case the employee decide to opt-out from the accommodation assigned...


----------

